# weight loss coding



## Bellaboo (May 13, 2016)

One of our physicians has patients on weight loss program and has them come in for weekly weigh in. He is insisting that there
is a code for weight loss and this should not be billed with a E/M code  (99211,etc)
The patient is only seen by the nurse and weight is documentated
Any assistance with this , would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (May 13, 2016)

There is a code for recording weight but its just an information only code - 2001F - Weight recorded

Unless there is some sort of E&M component its isn't reimbursable.


----------



## Coding Chick (May 13, 2016)

https://www.myoptumhealthphysicalhe...ScreeningandCounselingReimbursementPolicy.pdf

or CMS see G0447


----------

